# Meditation right before sleep?



## styler5

Usually I'm too lazy to meditate during the day, so I do it as I go to sleep. Is it less effective than daytime meditation?


----------



## dyingtolive

the results speak for itself, u be the judge =)

either way, meditation any time is beneficial. for me, meditation before sleep leaves the effect til morning, in the same way, going to bed anxious makes me wake up anxious.

so night meditation is good too.


----------



## screwjack

Any meditation will help you relax. But meditating as soon as you wake up in the morning is supposed to be the most benifical as it prepares you for the day. I've never been able to do it either, as soon as I get up the fear grips me. 

It takes practice..


----------



## Empress_D

i actually try to meditate two times a day. right when i wake up and before i go to bed. trust me it helps tremendously if you do it during the day. it's hard at first but the more you do it, the easier it gets. all yesterday i didn't meditate and i just had anxiety the entire time and almost had an attack. so i bought this CD called "the soul of healing meditations" by deepak chopra and tried it out this morning. i feel SOOO relaxed right now it's not even funny.


----------



## styler5

I try not to listen to music while meditating because it distracts me regardless of genre. Not because it's annyoing, but I'm very emotional and any music that makes me feel better excites me to the point my heart starts pounding. I'm sure relaxing music will create synergy with meditation, but I don't know how to suppress that overwhelming emotion.


----------



## screwjack

akstylish said:


> I try not to listen to music while meditating because it distracts me regardless of genre. Not because it's annyoing, but I'm very emotional and any music that makes me feel better excites me to the point my heart starts pounding. I'm sure relaxing music will create synergy with meditation, but I don't know how to suppress that overwhelming emotion.


It's better not to meditate with music as you should just accept any noise and disturbances around you, but sometimes I just can't tune it out so it helps to have something in the backround that isn't distracting. I always have classical music on really low in the backround, it helps me relax. I also recommend new age music, anything that evokes a sense of the desert gets me very relaxed.

Ideally you should meditate three times a day once in the morning, a meditation walk in the afternoon and once again before bed. Each at least 10 minutes and increasing the duration as you get more into it.

But meditation can be a hindrance to enlightenment if you are meditating for spiritual reasons this can be tough to wrap your head around. You need to just sit to it. If you are just meditating for relaxation I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## X33

I think it is better to meditate right before bed. I say this not because I have experience with meditation but because I read this in a very good book written by 2 MDs. I don't recall the reasons though :?


----------



## bobbawobba

i read its best to meditate in the morning right when u wake up.the best times are noon,early afternoon,before u go to sleep.u dont have to meditate all those times but if u do,theyre the most beneficial.or so i read


----------



## musiclover23

*Music*

I just started meditating yesterday, and its help so much already, my mind seems more clear and no attacks so far. Although i still feel tired and a little groggy. I also stumbled upon music from a video game thats helped me relaxed, from a game called FEZ. Here is the link http://disasterpeace.com/album/fez. It has 8 bit sounds, seems a little nostalgic for me so it makes me calm! Really ambient music! Another good artist is Ryuichi Sakamoto, Brian Eno, Harold Budd, Alva Noto. I cant stand cheesy ambient music, it deosnt help me relax. Also here is rain music 




 , if u you listen to music on youtube and would like a song on repeat! just type in the word repeat after the word youtube.

ex: www.youtuberepeat.com/fjodfjsdffhiosgdfhgjy


----------



## Entrensik

I tried meditation once and it felt like i was having an orgasm but i haven't been able to ever since because of depression.


----------



## SFC01

Its always best to practice meditation during the day when fully awake as nodding off will hinder your progress plus I generally sit up when practicing anyway but I do focus on my breath in the 20/30 minutes before sleep and it helps a lot - it quietens the mind, stops me from tossing and turning if I'm uncomfortable and does the job for sleep. 

If you are listening to music then you should focus on the sounds and not on the breath IMO

No idea about brainwaves as I havent looked into it but there is a solid but limited pool of evidence for many health benefits of meditation.


----------

